# help with Battery Q



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi guys I have another Battery Question I know with Li-on packs if you put more than one in a string you should install a Diode with the right amperage ratting. do you need to do this with NiCad and Nimh pack or can you just hook them up i.e. say I’m using 2 9.6v packs to give me 19.6v and I want to add say 6 more 19.6v wired packs in would I need to install diodes so none of the packs will be able to Charge each others. 
im looking at these two packs for Future use

http://www.all-battery.com/96v1400mahflatnimhbatterypackforminiairsoftguns.aspx 


http://www.all-battery.com/nicd96v2...--new.aspx

i used two of these packs which worked out well in my LGB Amtrak for size they where a bit small now i dont know how long it will run a full train with cars

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=220386701814&Category=40975&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D1 




Any help would be great im in the planning/buying stage now that snow has covered my tracks im working on my bat cars now and new USA Trains GP-9 and a USA Trains GP-30 rev install thanks you guys on the great info with my Amtrak rev install 


Thanks Kevin


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Kevin - You don't need any diodes when connecting the packs in series (+ to -) to add the voltage. The diodes are used when connecting in parallel (+ to +) to increase the run times (mah). So, if you are using 6 sets of two 9.6V battery packs in parallel; then yes, you need diodes in the parallel connections. 

Where are you going to put that many batteries? Personally, I would look at buying one big battery pack with the desired voltage and mah rating, even if it cost a bit more.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Del if i did use 6 9.6v pack to get my 19.6v they would be in box cars behind the locos but this is just the planing stage im not sure if i want to get a bigger pack or stay with the smaller one's what do you use on your locos


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I use these 14.8V, 4400mah from AllBattery.com


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

is it better to go with Lion or Nimh


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By krogerssolar on 04 Nov 2009 01:38 PM 
is it better to go with Lion or Nimh 



Either one is fine. Lithium_Ions have more capacity per unit volume (longer run times in a smaller package), but are more expensive. Make sure you use the proper charger for whichever one you choose.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 04 Nov 2009 11:38 AM 
I use these 14.8V, 4400mah from AllBattery.com Kevin... I'll ditto Del's post about the 14.8's. They run most all locomotives just fine. I run 4 FA(B) units in an FABBA consist using one 14.8 4400 mAh Li-ion and get 2 1/2-3 hours of run time.

Yes, you must use the proper charger for the Li-ions. All-battery has the charger for +/- $25.00 All-Battery Charger for Li-ion Packs


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Stan for the info i have two main trains that i will be working on i plan in using three dash-9s with the new rev installed in them an the same for a Aristo AB and maybe a usaTrain PAPB im just trying to figure out which way would be better for me to go with the 9.6 pack and it will be a bit cheaper and fit more in box cars or spend a boat load on Lion packs im not sure


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

Kevin,

I concur with 14.8v for the Aristo four-axle diesels (FA, RS3) - I get similar run times as Stan. More speed than you need. But my SD45 really needs more power,and I would think the Dash 9 would be similar (same motor blocks). It will run on 14.8v but quite slow. I use the Aristo 22v but I think I would think 18.5 would work fine. Thats just my experience.

Steve


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I would possibly change to Li-Ion batteries but the only packs I can get here in Australia have a LVC that does not completely cut off. 

So for now the only batteries I can recommend are Sanyo 2400 mah Sub C NiCd's. 
If you must use AA size the *ONLY* type are the hybrid Alkaline/NiMh cells made by Sanyo and sold under the ENELOOP brand. 
I use 14.4 volts for virtually every loco except the big three axle dismals where I suggest at least 18 - 19.2 volts which is usually adequate. 
I also use 19.2 volts for the big brass Accucraft locos as well.


----------

